# Weather app?



## Rezabrya (Oct 7, 2011)

What is everyone's favorite weather app? I had been using beautiful widgets for their weather widget but now when I click on it to get more info it doesn't take me to the AccuWeather page any more. I'm looking for a good widget to use. I used to love the galaxy s3 weather widget but now I'm running CyanogenMod and don't have that option anymore.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general forum.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27710-post-apps-in-this-forum-you-developed-not-app-questions/


----------

